# xanax 0.125 mg



## ahmad (Jun 27, 2010)

will this low dose , if it is taken for long period, cause problems like dependence or tolerance?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

yes, i would imagine so. tolerance and physical dependence have to do with how long and how often you take it. 0.125mg xanax seems pretty ineffective unless that low of a dose actually works to stop your panic attacks and you only need to take it a couple times a week.


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

The dose doesn't matter, your body will get used to the dose and require more for the same effect.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Man, that's a very low dose. I don't think most anxious people would even feel that.

My Doc told me that if you take that stuff as directed you won't get addicted. Also, he said if you aren't an addictive personality the chances of you getting hooked are slim. If you're worried about getting addicted then you aren't an addictive personality. You'll be fine.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

ahmad said:


> will this low dose , if it is taken for long period, cause problems like dependence or tolerance?


Xanax is a potent drug and very active at low doses. I take a dose that low myself and its quite effective. All depends how big you are and how sensitive to drugs I guess. 0.25mg (half a pill) makes me far too drowsy and 0.5mg (a whole pill) just knocks me out completely.

As for the tolerance and dependency.. yes it is a real danger with benzos, but if you have good will power dont pop them like candies or take daily for extended periods, you can come off them at lower doses without any problems usually. The lower the dose, the less risk of severe problems when you stop. Also not continually re-dosing helps. When you stop taking them most important thing is to taper down gradually.

The problem with benzos is like opiates, they are dirty drugs. The brain will produce less and less of the chemicals they produce which is what causes the side effects and "rebound effect" when you withdraw the chemical.


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cletis said:


> Man, that's a very low dose. I don't think most anxious people would even feel that.
> 
> My Doc told me that if you take that stuff as directed you won't get addicted. Also, he said if you aren't an addictive personality the chances of you getting hooked are slim. If you're worried about getting addicted then you aren't an addictive personality. You'll be fine.


Lol

Personality has nothing to do with brain function.

Yeah you might not be the type to take more than the script says but in the bigger picture you have no control over GABA.

These pills are highly addictive the lower the dose and shorter time on them the better.


----------

